# New alternative to Paypal



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Free to send money, receive and transfer and you get $25.00 when you signed up.
If you use my link below I get some cash for referrals. You can do the same with your friends.
It is called Revolution Money Exchange

https://www.[email protected]att.net

Regards,


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That looks promising Pedro.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

AaronT said:


> That looks promising Pedro.


Great for what we used it here...now go and sign up with the link above.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

I JOINED ITS GREAT !! GOT 25.00 AND ALSO YOU GET ANOTHER 10.00 FOR EVERY REFERAL !! JUST LIKE PAYPAL WHEN IT 1ST started !!!! go in , and let me be your referal !!! ~~~~~


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

heres the link GO NOW !!! this offer ends on may 15th !! 
https://www.revolutionmoneyexchange...end.aspx?cont=ReferaFriend&promo=REFERAFRIEND


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL you guys! 
It does sound promising, and I'm sure PayPal/E-Bay isn't going to like it..... I bet E-Bay won't allow it to be worked into the payment options there either.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure Paypal/Ebay will make it as hard as possible for them to survive. This new company will have to issue debit cards through visa or mastercard like Paypal does if they expect Ebay to let them in.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I started signing up, but didn't realize you have to give your SS#. Did we have to do that for PayPal? It says it's required by law, but I don't remember having to do it with PP. They already sent the $25 thing even though I wasn't done registering (still have to confirm), but I'm going to ponder giving out that info for a while before finishing/confirming.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

JanS said:


> I started signing up, but didn't realize you have to give your SS#. Did we have to do that for PayPal? It says it's required by law, but I don't remember having to do it with PP. They already sent the $25 thing even though I wasn't done registering (still have to confirm), but I'm going to ponder giving out that info for a while before finishing/confirming.


yes you want to be very very careful about giving out your SS# online thats your identity if that gets in the wrong hands it can have very bag repercussions so be careful people


----------



## isu712 (Feb 8, 2008)

There's no reason they should need your SS#. I wouldn't be suprised if this was a scam. If you're going to sign up, approach with trepidation.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Some good links for information:

http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/revolution_money_to_take_on_pa.php

http://mashable.com/2007/09/24/revoltuion-money/

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/washbizblog/2007/09/steve_case_launced_revolution.html

Company information:

http://www.crunchbase.com/company/revolutionmoney


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think Ill wait until its a proven site/payment option before I give them my SS#. If they want your SS# they are probably going to pull your credit report as well.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

There's some heavy hitters on their board. This seems legit to me. I've already signed up. I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I did some research before I started signing up and it does indeed seem legit. 
It's just that I almost never give my SS# out for any reason unless it's absolutely necessary, so I'm going to hold off on this one (you have 30 days to reply to the confirmation e-mail).

Does anyone remember if PP required this? I can't remember ever giving out my SS# on line before, so I'm curious to know.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

JanS said:


> Does anyone remember if PP required this? I can't remember ever giving out my SS# on line before, so I'm curious to know.


It's not required, but it is an alternate way to verify your Paypal account should you wish to not link it to a bank account.


----------

